# [MACBOOK PRO ] Régler le son



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

existe il sur le macbook pro un moyen de régler le son un peu comme un équaliseur ?

Merci de vos aides

Salutations


----------



## PHILIPPE55000 (19 Janvier 2014)

bonjour,
tu vas dans ITUNES, fenêtre, et là tu as égaliseur et ensuite tu a le choix ....
j'espère avoir répondu à ta question
Philippe


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2014)

Et sans utiliser iTunes ??

exemple avec de la musique sur l'usb ?


----------



## Sly54 (19 Janvier 2014)

Préférence système / Son


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2014)

ok 

pas beaucoup de possibilités ??


----------



## thomkst (19 Janvier 2014)

Faites vos recherches sur le forum avant de créer des nouveau topics.

Equalizer pour Mac OS X ?
ou
Egaliseur de son
...


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2014)

thomkst a dit:


> Faites vos recherches sur le forum avant de créer des nouveau topics.
> 
> Equalizer pour Mac OS X ?
> ou
> ...




C'est demandé si gentiment


----------

